# Breeding a AQHA mare to ApHC stallion? Double Registering (AQHA/APHA)?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

As far as your first scenerio (an APHA parent and an AQHA parent), you cannot register the foal with AQHA, only APHA. An AQHA horse cannot have a Paint parent unless that parent is double registered AQHA/APHA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I was just looking up the rules for that too...but I am wondering if this is true now: a horse could be double registere AQHA/APHA if both parents are AQHA and the foal is a cropout. I read that AQHA discarded the excessive white rule.


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

You can only register an ApHC x AQHA cross with the ApHC, regardless of which parent is the Appaloosa. This is true even if the baby is solid and has no appaloosa characteristics. The foal could be registered with ApHC but would only be eligible for ApHC shows, etc. if it meets the color/characteristic requirements or is solid and is issued a performance permit.

Strangely enough, if you have a solid ApHC gelding, you can also register it PtHA and show in the breeding stock classes at Pinto shows.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

In order for your horse to register as a cropout it must have excessive white, have parents registered with the JC or AQHA AND the horse had to have been foaled prior to 2005. They no longer register horses with parents that do not include at least one registered paint. So you can have an APHA&APHA, APHA&AQHA or APHA&JC. The non paint must be approved prior to any registration of a foal born to an APHA& non APHA. When the AQHA rules changed in 2004 to allow registration for QH with excessive white the APHA made the decision to stop allowing their registration in APHA. So my understanding is in order to be double registered the horse would have to be born prior to 2005 and registered APHA with parents that are both AQHA so the horse can now be registered AQHA.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok now I'm confused with the whole AQHA/APHA thing...My friend has a triple registered (AQHA/APHA/PtHA) over colt (3 year old)...His sire is a Paint (he was overo by the way) and the dam is a Quarter Horse. The grand sire (on sire's side) was a AQHA/APHA and the dam (sire's side) was AQHA. 

Can someone explain?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

His Paint sire must be double registered AQHA/APHA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Just looked it up, and he was!...that makes a lot more sense. Thank you.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> In order for your horse to register as a cropout it must have excessive white, have parents registered with the JC or AQHA AND the horse had to have been foaled prior to 2005. They no longer register horses with parents that do not include at least one registered paint. So you can have an APHA&APHA, APHA&AQHA or APHA&JC. The non paint must be approved prior to any registration of a foal born to an APHA& non APHA. When the AQHA rules changed in 2004 to allow registration for QH with excessive white the APHA made the decision to stop allowing their registration in APHA. So my understanding is in order to be double registered the horse would have to be born prior to 2005 and registered APHA with parents that are both AQHA so the horse can now be registered AQHA.


The APHA rules changed again within the last couple years. You can APHA register AQHA x AQHA cropouts if they have 4" of body white (instead of the normal 2" requirement).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Thanks PaintHorseMares. I wasn't aware they went back to allowing that.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> The APHA rules changed again within the last couple years. You can APHA register AQHA x AQHA cropouts if they have 4" of body white (instead of the normal 2" requirement).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Do they still give them breeding stock papers? 

That whole rule change got so confusing with changing breeding stock to solid paint bred and then putting aqha cropouts as breeding stock.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> Do they still give them breeding stock papers?
> 
> That whole rule change got so confusing with changing breeding stock to solid paint bred and then putting aqha cropouts as breeding stock.


Well, just to be sure, I just went back and looked at the latest 2015 APHA rule book, and Rule RG-070 Color Requirements was changed (again) *March 2, 2015*. 
The 4" requirement appears to be gone and now there is just the 2" white requirement ("natural Paint marking") *and* must have "one additional Paint Horse trait" below.

1. White leg markings extending above the knees and/or hocks;
2. Glass, blue or watch eye(s);
3. Apron face or bald face, described as outside a line from the inside
corner of the eye to the inside corner of the nostril;
4. White on the jaw or lower lip;
5. Blue zone around a “natural Paint marking”
6. Two color mane, one color being natural white;
7. Dark spots or freckles in white hair on the face or legs;
8. White areas in the non-visible zone, excluding the head, completely
surrounded by a contrasting color;
9. A contrasting area of another color in the non-visible zone, including
the head, on a predominantly white horse.

If the AQHA x AQHA offspring meet the above Rule RG-070 Color requirements, they can be in the APHA *Regular Registry* per Rule RG-015 Bloodline Requirement.

Sigh


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info PaintHorseMares. I didn't like that rule about AQHA cropouts being registered as breeding stock since those same horses were a big part in the start of the registry. I'm glad they changed it back.


----------

